# Show you pics of my ´04 Cupra R



## Habi-NRW (Jun 17, 2007)

Hy guys, i would show you some pics of my Leon Cupra R.
SEAT Leon Cupra R
build in 2004
1,8ltr. with Turbo
225 HP/380NM
1366 kg
0-100 km/h in 6.9 s
242 km/h

-KW suspension
-Azev EP in 8,5 x 19 
-5mm Spacers in the front
-8mm Spacers in the back
-Brembo Brake 323mm
Here are some pics:
































on the roll
















At the Recaro Tuning Days 2009:








And this is the vision for 2010:
















Also i want to take a new exhaust system in 3" and some racing seats.
I will post news immediently http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and sorry for my bad english


----------



## alex-atari (Nov 9, 2009)

Really nice looking motor!
All works very well together!


----------



## BAD_MF (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice colour! 
How much hp on dyno?


----------



## Habi-NRW (Jun 17, 2007)

272hp and 381NM


----------



## Foes (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Show you pics of my ´04 Cupra R (Habi-NRW)*

Wow well played!








I see your vision- It is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Solid numbers also


----------



## golfclmb (Mar 8, 2005)

perfect. it looks absolutely perfect


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (golfclmb)*

I love this Leon. Do they share the same 1.8T as the Audi TT? Other than styling....what are some major differences between these and say a GTi 337?


----------



## Habi-NRW (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*

Yes, the engine is the same as in the TT quattro and the Audi S3


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Habi-NRW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Habi-NRW* »_Yes, the engine is the same as in the TT quattro and the Audi S3.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Love it. Seats look great, especially this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (Spiller337)*

So what car in the states is more similar to the Cupra Rs?


----------



## Habi-NRW (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (CHETVW007)*

I will show you some pics. I want to clean the License Plate in the Front.
Because there is a bracket, i must build a new grille for the bumper.
This is what it should look like








So i bought 2 new grilles








first cutting








Then i formed the upper part. I cut the 2 peaces from the one Grille and fix it in the another.








Then i cut the lower part.








And put it in the grille.








Now i must glue the hole thing, and paint it in the original colour.
I will post pics, if I finished.


----------



## butikmoii (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Show you pics of my ´04 Cupra R (Habi-NRW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Habi-NRW* »_Hy guys, i would show you some pics of my Leon Cupra R.
SEAT Leon Cupra R
build in 2004
1,8ltr. with Turbo
225 HP/380NM
1366 kg
0-100 km/h in 6.9 s
242 km/h

-KW suspension
-Azev EP in 8,5 x 19 
-5mm Spacers in the front
-8mm Spacers in the back
-Brembo Brake 323mm
Here are some pics:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like very much the color!! Great car!


----------



## Habi-NRW (Jun 17, 2007)

My Front bumber is finished
It was a lot of work, but the result is great!
Both grilles:








An here are pics from yesterday.
















At 11pm starts the journey to the worthersee in Austria. 12 Days of cars, cars, cars..


_Modified by Habi-NRW at 6:48 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## Habi-NRW (Jun 17, 2007)

A friend took a few awesome pics of my Cupra since i was at the Worthersee. 

Thanks to www.timolochte.de


----------

